# Drive, temperature and age



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

My pup is 14 months old, current temps in Texas are on the rise and it looks like his drive is increasing too. Lately he has been pushing me for the reward (ball on string) more and more during OB. Typically high heat diminishes drive, correct? but I am noticing a higher sense of urgency/speed from him during training lately. I thought I knew what I had (he was pretty consistent from 11 months till now) but am not sure now. 

So the questions are, when does a pup typically levels off in drive development? and when it cools off after summer will he be even more off the top? or is this pretty typical in the development phase? Thanks.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

All depends on what age the dog matures. 
I've just started working my younger GSD (3yrs old) on sheep partially because he couldn't concentrate without maturity. 
The cooler weather will ALWAYS amp up a good dog.
Careful with the heat. There are a lot of dogs that will suffer in the heat from over the top drive. They just refuse to stop unless you stop them.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Yep, cold temps seriously amps/speeds them up more, I've seen the surprised "oh shit" look from young helpers. Totally agree about the ending the session short in heat, he refuses to slow down on his own.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I'd say that the pup (has more trouble with his temperature regulation than the adult dog) and the dog who is out walking, in the garden etc. is affected maybe by the heat.

However, the dog that has good drives for Schutzhund, OB, tracking, etc. doesn't necessarily have problems. I had a long haired, black Briard that ran through the 10 minute or so Schutzhund programme as though the heat was secondary.

In the obedience, when I was standing out while the other dog was working (Schutzhund), I nearly felt sick with the sun beating down on my fair head!

Heat is not a problem if the dog wants to work.


----------

